# How do you load presets in amplitube 3?



## vejichan (Feb 27, 2014)

how?


----------



## Paul666 (Feb 28, 2014)

You have to copy the preset in the amplitube preset folder


----------



## vejichan (Mar 1, 2014)

thanks


----------



## GatherTheArsenal (Mar 1, 2014)

Lol.. well that was nice and short! Thx I was wondering about this for awhile too.


----------

